# New bike(frame) time ;Ridley Kanzo Adventure custom



## Elybazza61 (16 Oct 2019)

Just delivered today my new Ridley Kanzo frameset;

















Paint is custom option that Ridley do, (you can have a play here;https://www.ridley-bikes.com/customize-your-bike/#/)

Still some decisions to make(ie 1x or a front mech) but will have Ultegra RX di2,Halo wheels,some Hope and Genetic bits and dynamo; only thing left to get is a C=Bear pf86 bb.

Will be a while before it gets started as I still have to get the X-Trail built to use for commuting while I strip the LB Robinson for the bits for this.

Wil


----------



## Yellow Saddle (16 Oct 2019)

What happened to that workshop? Did the cops raid it or something?


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Oct 2019)

Looks the part.

I was in a bike shop the other day which had a marketing stand suggesting Trek offers custom paint, although I didn't investigate any further.

You have plenty of spokes in stock, do you build lots of wheels?


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Oct 2019)

That frame looks lovely but completely out of place in that 1960’s workshop


----------



## Elybazza61 (17 Oct 2019)

Yellow Saddle said:


> What happened to that workshop? Did the cops raid it or something?



Mechanic re-organising



Spiderweb said:


> That frame looks lovely but completely out of place in that 1960’s workshop



Older than 1960's


----------



## Elybazza61 (17 Oct 2019)

[QUOTE="Pale Rider, post: 5767634, member: 24609"

You have plenty of spokes in stock, do you build lots of wheels?
[/QUOTE]

Not me personally but 'we' can and have built all sorts of wheels.


----------



## Elybazza61 (25 Oct 2019)

Parts stripped off the Robinson to be cleaned and fitted to the Kanzo;external battery holder also stripped of cables and battery,also Hope carbon seatpost(out of shot) removed to go on and hold a Brooks Cambium saddle.


----------



## Elybazza61 (31 Oct 2019)

Lots of faffing with wiring but all connected now and routed through the frame.

Next job is to cut the carbon steerer and get the forks fitted and then route the hoses and fit the shifters.Can also then connect the shifters and test the Di2 before the C-Bear Pf-86 bb is fitted.


----------



## Elybazza61 (5 Nov 2019)

More progress over the last few days.

Di2 all wired up and working, steerer cut and bars on plus cassette fitted.

Now waiting on Hope cranks,flat mount calipers,C-Bear bb and decide on chainrings.

Last pics taken before cables on bars were attatched properly;front hose is also now routed through the fork.


----------



## JhnBssll (5 Nov 2019)

That's a great looking piece of kit, looking forward to seeing it finished


----------



## Elybazza61 (6 Nov 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> That's a great looking piece of kit, looking forward to seeing it finished



Cheers.

Going to be a delay now as the Hope crankset will take longer to arrive than I hoped();still calipers will arrive in the next couple of days so can get them fitted and bled.


----------



## Elybazza61 (8 Nov 2019)

Few more pics.











Hope calipers now fitted and connected although not yet bled.











Still waiting on cranks from Hope before ordering bb and chainrings and to get the front dynamo fitted and wiring and lights sorted.


----------



## Elybazza61 (17 Nov 2019)

More stuff arrived,sorted and fitted;

Hope RX crankset on (with temporary chainrings)





C-Bear ceramic PF-41 bb






Garmin mount with B&M light on with GoPro adapter.




















"Cockpit' view;






'Climbing' switch









All Di2 set-up and updated,just the brakes to bleed and dynamo cabling to sort.


----------



## Elybazza61 (21 Nov 2019)

Almost there now.

Dynamo all connected and some tidying on cables(oh and some Hope decals).










































Quick test ride was good,just need to fine-tune the front mech.

Now just have to finish paying for it .

Although I am still looking at Absolute Black oval chainrings,Brooks carbon railed Cambium saddle and Cambium bar tape .


----------



## JhnBssll (21 Nov 2019)

Same front light and hub I have on my commuter, still impressed with the light output! Out of interest why did you bar mount it rather than through the fork crown? No hole?


----------



## Gunk (21 Nov 2019)

Lovely build, not sure about the Hope stickers.


----------



## tom73 (21 Nov 2019)

nice work


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Nov 2019)

JhnBssll said:


> Same front light and hub I have on my commuter, still impressed with the light output! Out of interest why did you bar mount it rather than through the fork crown? No hole?



Fork does have a mount on the crown but it's threaded and at the back.

Actually waiting on a neater Garmin/light mount;know someone who's involved with 3-d printed kit who make various mounts but they sre re-designing the one I'm after.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Nov 2019)

I like it, now you just need to get it muddy! My adventure bike is white, so you should fare better. Might try some G Ones they look cool


----------



## Elybazza61 (3 Dec 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> I like it, now you just need to get it muddy! My adventure bike is white, so you should fare better. Might try some G Ones they look cool



It's going to be a jack of all trades; winter road bike, tourer,gravel bike and summer commuter.

So yes it will get dirty


----------



## Elybazza61 (29 Dec 2019)

Some more pics.

Problem Solvers 'bow-ties' fitted to forks and frame, just need some 'voile' straps to use with them.Got these as they are a bit more minimal looking than the usual cages.



















Also had a play with some Miss Grape backpacking kit at work;

Bought the top tube pack but will get the others later when funds allow(bar bag will be the smaller version).















And basically how it is at the moment;







Still on the list;

Miss Grape (bags as above),Brooks Cambium saddle and bar tape,Absolute Black oval chainrings,drybags for the fork legs, different Garmin(or Wahoo if I change)/light mount and possibly one of those posh Tailfinn rear rack/bag combos.

Also might be some carbon 650b rims available at an advantageous price  so a second set of wheels might be on the cards(Hope/SP dynamo hubs) which would be shod with some Vittoria Terrano Zero tyres for road duties;keeping the Vapour/G-One combo for off-road duties.

Oh also looking at 650b mudguard options; so far Velo Orange and PDW offerings are favourites although there are some carbon ones available at a price that makes the others seem a bargain.

Oh and might actually get to ride the thing properly  ; although do have at least one weekend tour semi-planned for next year.


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Jan 2020)

Well things not going to plan

Absolute black chainrings not workee with the Hope crank/spider combo. Ok on big ring but won't drop down on to the inner so reckon spacing is too wide between chainrings for the Ultegra mech.

Resorted to some old chainrings kicking about so running a 46/36 and shifting happily.

Might look at other crank options like Rotor as the bb is for a 30mm spindle.


----------



## Elybazza61 (14 Mar 2020)

So a bit of a change with the Kanzo

Now running a 1x11 mullet Shimano set-up;GRX shifters working with an XT rear mech with Hope chainring and SRAM 11-42t cassette.

Had to set-up it all up on e-tube software as an MTB as it would see the mech as 10-speed and incompatible on the road set-up.

Also now sporting Brooks Cambium saddle and bar tape plus Exposure dynamo lights and Vittoria Terreno tubeless tyres.

On a test ride Thursday (with old G-Ones and old bar tape);











Exposure Revo light,76 projects mount(- Garmin Edge 1030) and Miss Grape bar bag.






Cambium bar tape;






Cambium saddle and Exposure red-eye light.





Tyres;






XT Di2 rear mech






GRX Di2 shifter.


----------

